# How do I eliminate having CD in CDROM?



## zeke (Jul 22, 2001)

I have M$ Streets and Trips (5 cd's) and in order to use it you have to have the last cd in the cdrom. I use this software often and I don't like having the cd in the cdrom all the time. How do I eliminate/redirect this? I have the contents of the cd copied to the hard drive.

Thanks,

Z


----------



## Leareth (Sep 5, 2005)

=looks down= I would go with that. I don't have personal experience with this program, and experience is always best neh?

besides.. my previous suggestion was only a halfway good idea, if that.


----------



## bizziebill (Apr 5, 2005)

I use the same program, it gave me the option when I installed it if I wanted a full or run from the CD. Try install it again.


----------



## zeke (Jul 22, 2001)

When I installed it I didn't get that option, otherwise I would have chosen that one and eliminated using the cd.


----------



## Leareth (Sep 5, 2005)

Is this a Dell computer?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You can probably use a CD emulator that looks to Windows like a CD drive. You copy the CD to the emulated drive.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

I'm not sure what version but in previous ones you were able to edit the registry entry for that program for where it is looking for the source files. I just changed it to a local directory. Then copied all the CD's to that directory.


----------



## shawnmcw (Aug 29, 2004)

if all else fails you can use something like ultraiso or isobuster to make an image of the disk and then use daemon tools to mount that image. that way as far as windows knows you have the disk in a drive and it should work 

what version of ms streets and trips do you have though because i have the 2k5 version and i had the option to have a full install so i don't need to have the disk in the drive???


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

Is it against TSG's policy to discuss " no cd cracks" ? Lets see what a mod tells us.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *Wimpy369*
My answer to your question:
As long as the user is not bypassing the rules of the EULA.
My take is if the CD has been legally purchased by the user, they can copy the entire contents of the CD to the hard drive and point windows to that copy instead of the CD-rom.

If anyone else has something different to add, feel free. 

I have used Virtual CD myself to mount an image of an operating system to install in Virtual PC. Pretty cool!


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

I've removed your post.

I don't think you are comparing apples with apples here.

Every game I have seen, you need the cdrom in the drive. Software, you can copy to the hard drive and run it from there.


EDITED BY ACACANDY:

I'm going to edit this as I got to it so fast it appears that you posted this instead of me editing it.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Wimpy369 said:


> I've removed your post.
> 
> I don't think you are comparing apples with apples here.
> 
> Every game I have seen, you need the cdrom in the drive. Software, you can copy to the hard drive and run it from there.


And to go one step further, I haven't installed that program in awhile, but post number 3 sounds like it's possible to copy the whole content to the hard drive.


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

Wimpy369 said:


> I've removed your post.
> 
> I don't think you are comparing apples with apples here.
> 
> ...


 I would have rather you removed the entire post than edit it. I fail to understand why a mention and link to a no-cd rom crack is opposed. Software isn't being copied, sold, traded, bartered bla bla bla... ( you don't need to answer this as it's just a vent)


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

With all the other problems on the site at the moments, folks will have thought we lost posts. In any event, from MS website:

1 GB of available hard-disk space for standard installation (500 MB for minimum installation); some users may require up to an extra 100 MB for System Files Update (hard disk usage will vary depending on configuration)

http://www.microsoft.com/streets/systemrequirements.aspx?pid=002

Depending on whether you want the whole program copied to your hard disk, the disk space requirements are different


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

What I do (because I have 3 kids with small sticky fingers and a desire to throw CD's like frisbees) is burn an ISO file from all of my CD's onto my HD, and then put the CD's away in storage (hidden from the kids), and then I use Daemon Tools to mount a virtual CD drive and install the program from there. That way when a program asks for a CD, I just mount the ISO file.

Now if I could only do the same thing with DVD's... I was able to burn one to an ISO file, and mounted it with Daemon Tools, but the movie cut out after about 30 seconds. Not sure if it was a bad ISO, or anything with encryption. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

If there are multiple CD's for one specific program, can you assign the same drive letter for all the additional CD's. Otherwise how do you have the program know what drive letter to use for the other CD's.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

gurutech said:


> Now if I could only do the same thing with DVD's... I was able to burn one to an ISO file, and mounted it with Daemon Tools, but the movie cut out after about 30 seconds. Not sure if it was a bad ISO, or anything with encryption.
> 
> Any ideas?


Probably encryption, and unfortunately, we can't go there on these forums


----------



## zeke (Jul 22, 2001)

Thanks everyone for all the great idea's on solving my problem. I solved my problem by burining an iso on the hard drive and mounting it as another drive. It works great, thanks.

My original question was basically how to redirect the application to the hard drive instead of the cd rom. Of course copying the cd content to the hard drive first. I remember doing this a long time ago but simply forgot how to do it. Someone mentioned going into the registry of the program and redirecting it back to the application, something I'd still like to know how to do.

Thanks again.

Z


----------



## wrxboy04 (Aug 1, 2005)

use a virtual drive


----------



## yeehaw (Sep 29, 2005)

I was doing a search about the same problem, the MS Streets & Trips run disk.
I tried to burn it as an ISO image like somebody said, but I got the error message:

"Volume header of this CD contains the incorrect amount of logical sectors.
The information written on CD during creation by the application with the following ID: CDIMAGE 2.51 (10/12/2000 TM)
Captured Image will be corrupted because the last 4 GB of the image can't be read.
Continue?"

WHAT NOW????

It really is a pain in the butt having to keep the cd in the drive all the time.
This program is pretty much the only program I use on this computer, being as I travel on business alot. HELP!!!


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Have you tried either:

1. Install Streets with the complete option (forget the exact wording). This will copy the CD with the data on it.

2. Copy the data CD to a directory on the hard drive and editing the registry entry for streets data to point to that directory.

I've done both and it works fine.


----------



## yeehaw (Sep 29, 2005)

This is a Dell computer.
I ordered MS Works Suite with the computer.
I thought they would send the CD's along with it, but they installed it at the factory, and just sent my the run disk to play MS Streets and Trips.
I do not have the original program disks.
It would be much simpler if I did.

As far as editing the system registry files, I don't know how to do that and would be afraid I would really screw something up if I did.


----------

